# linux distro for a 2GB HDD



## Relinquish (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes I know I know its tooooooooooo small. 

I have a Asus Eee Pc 2G surf that is a friends and she wanted me to get it working. I notice at the moment it has a Xubunu install (2.6 linux kernal so quite old) which is down to the 2GB HDD. Problem is that it has a PWD so I'm trying to format it and install a new distro. However I have struggled to find a distro that has an install size of less than 4.4GB. Also I opened it up and it is all flash.

I have read that I should try lubuntu which is working fantastic by live USB but not living up to peoples claims that it will install on this thing.

Help


----------



## Frick (Jul 22, 2012)

The ones that spring to mind is DSL and Tiny Core. Xubuntu should fit. here's some reviews of small distros, but it's a bit old by now (2010).


----------



## Relinquish (Jul 22, 2012)

Frick said:


> The ones that spring to mind is DSL and Tiny Core. Xubuntu should fit. here's some reviews of small distros, but it's a bit old by now (2010).



Some of those are quite scary though for an old lady! (owner)

I liked the look of Xubuntu too but I think it needs 4.4gb?


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 22, 2012)

Get the alternative Ubuntu install disk and install a minimal system. Then you can install all the packages you want and leave out everything that you're not going to use. If you like tiling window managers, i3 isn't bad and is pretty lightweight.


----------



## megaflegmi (Jul 23, 2012)

Try this one:

PuppyLinux

Helped me lots of times it's small and runs quite fast on old hardware .


----------



## xfire (Jul 24, 2012)

Puppy is good but takes time getting used to. FYI windows xp installs on 2GB. Also if I remember correctly Xubuntu installs too. Does it have memory card reader? You could always install the os on a pen drive and keep the entire 2GB for data.


----------

